# How do you politely tell a homeowner their diy is wrong



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

working on something else and found this


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

It depends on what kind of mood I'm in, Sometimes Ill say whoever did that wasn't a licensed plumber because its completely against code, Or Ill say who's the IDIOT that did that


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll just ask how the lav drains. They'll say it's sluggish. I'll show them why.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Take a picture of it. They ask why i took a picture. I reply I have to show the zone!!!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok...... It is a trap, which works although the volume of it looks to be twice what the J bend would normally hold.

Can you say 1/4 bend slip joint offset......


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

Depends. Need pictures of customer?! Nomesane?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just explain the dangers of the violation then explain how stupid the moron that installed it was. Ask to take pictures for the hall of shame. By this time he will be begging you to change it.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I wouldn't rag on wrongly done plumbing like that too much to the HO, they may have done it themselves.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I just offer a quote to fix it...
Take it or leave it IDGAF...
My plumbing works...


----------

